# mechanical jobs



## wayde (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all just want to find out how difficult it is for a tradesman to get a job in oz i have been working for a well known automotive company for the past 10 years and i qaulified about 4 years ago. Me and my wife and kids want to imigrate from SA just want to find out about the opportunities available


----------



## kattech (Jan 3, 2016)

For as long as you have the required Job qualifications, it wouldn't be difficult for you to get a Job. All you need is to contact with your employer to be, and see what they require.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

wayde said:


> Hi all just want to find out how difficult it is for a tradesman to get a job in oz i have been working for a well known automotive company for the past 10 years and i qaulified about 4 years ago. Me and my wife and kids want to imigrate from SA just want to find out about the opportunities available


What is your trade? You will need to get your qualifications accessed to see if they acceptable for migration to Australia.
Here is a link to a government site that will assist.
http://www.australia.gov.au/informa...raining/qualifications-and-skills-recognition

Before spending too much money check out job opportunities on sites like seek.com.au
The job market here is very competitive in a number of fields.


----------



## wayde (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info so far. I have been working for GM for the past 10 years and have been qaulified for for the past 4 years and im currently a workshop foreman. I want to apply at Holden


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

wayde said:


> Thanks for the info so far. I have been working for GM for the past 10 years and have been qaulified for for the past 4 years and im currently a workshop foreman. I want to apply at Holden


I dont know if you know but all car manufacturing in Australia is closing down. There will still be work in the dealer garaging for service and repairs etc.


----------

